# I'm a bit in love with Wing Chun!



## billyrichards (Apr 14, 2011)

Greetings all, I'm new to the forum and pretty new to MA too. I took a few (knock on door) karate classes a few years back but decided it wasn't for me.

I've attended 7 Wing Chun classes over the last couple of weeks and I'm pretty confident I've found a new hobby for life! My Sifu learnt Wing Tsun in Germany and has since founded his own school (Wing Tyun) in England. I know there are a few debates about lineage and styles but I'm learning something that I deem practical and effective and hope I'll be welcome here.

Have just received my 3 section wall bag and I'm hopefully going to get a few more bits of equipment over the weekend. Looking forward to talking to you all, discussing training tips or maybe having a healthy debate......


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 14, 2011)

Some people are training for years and are still in love  ,just wait 'till you catch yourself doing it on the street during broad day-time,with people looking at you like an idiot ,that's love man,not giving a damn and doing your thing..


----------



## billyrichards (Apr 14, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> just wait 'till you catch yourself doing it on the street during broad day-time,with people looking at you like an idiot ,that's love man,not giving a damn and doing your thing..


 
Yep, I can definitely see that happening........

I've got to say (and maybe I should send a message to the Mods) that is an excellent resource packed full of knowledgeable and helpful people.

Methinks I shall frequent this virtual establishment!


----------



## geezer (Apr 14, 2011)

Billy, Welcome aboard. I look forward to reading your future posts as you progress in this remarkable art!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 14, 2011)

I had not heard of this particular offshoot of WT. I googled it out of couriosity and from what I saw on the web your chief instructor is held in high regard.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 14, 2011)

One thing to add,
that wall bag you just bought,that's your best friend,belive it


----------



## tenzen (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the journey bro. Any questions just ask that's why we are here.


----------



## billyrichards (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone. 





Svemocn1vidar said:


> One thing to add,
> that wall bag you just bought,that's your best friend,belive it


 I'll keep this in mind, I've read about how important that side of the training is.

....... Veering off topic a bit, how long have you all been training and is this your only style?


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm into Wing Chun for about a year. By far it's the best thing i ever trained. Before i did Shotokan Karate 'till i turned 20,then i stopped with martial arts for 4 years or so. It's insane how fast you lose all you've achieved if you stop with Karate,but Wing Chun is doing it's thing rather quickly. Becomes part of your DNA in no time,just put yourself into it,it's very grateful art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2011)

> I'm a bit in love with Wing Chun!


 
Yeah...me to..























oh... wait... you meant the martial art.... not the character played by Michelle Yeoh in the movie....sorry :uhyeah:

Sorry, it has been awhile since I did a Michelle Yeoh post and I just could no longer stop myself


----------



## bully (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Billy, welcome. Had a look at your Sifus website as I had never seen that spelling/lineage of WC before. Nice site, I dont have any lineage so we should get along fine:angel:
Nice to have another UK guy here too.


----------



## billyrichards (Apr 19, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah...me to..
> 
> oh... wait... you meant the martial art.... not the character played by Michelle Yeoh in the movie....sorry :uhyeah:
> 
> Sorry, it has been awhile since I did a Michelle Yeoh post and I just could no longer stop myself


 
Ha ha. Your post made me check out the movie, only as part of my "home training" of course...................

Cheers for that Bully, good to see I'm not the only one from round here.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Apr 19, 2011)

i always thought i was the only idiot that gets caught walking in the hallways at working doing punches and kicks or forms......seriously a guy walked in the bathroom once and i was doing the first section of Bung Bo....im glad to see there are otheres out there that get caught at random times and places doing martial arts things...it makes me smile  and people at work always call me "Grasshopper" becuase ill practice punches and blocks while sitting in my office chair......lolololol


----------



## Asmo (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll stand in YJKYM virtually anywhere, if I'm waiting for someone/something and have time to spare.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 22, 2011)

Asmo said:


> I'll stand in YJKYM virtually anywhere, if I'm waiting for someone/something and have time to spare.


 
My wife will catch me standing like that from time to time and she'll tell me she had to wear special shoes when she was little to not stand like that.


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 24, 2011)

With-
Michelle Yeoh-

It's always spring!

The plum blossom- a flower for all seasons.

Joy


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome!!  It is a journey that never ends 

I studied various arts, but primarily an animal system for 16 or 17 years.  Been studying Wing Chun for 6 or 7 now.  I enjoy it much more than anything else I had done.


----------



## Domino (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Many great minds and opinions here, dont be afraid to post.
Don't expect a Mook Jong to be handed out 

Hands off Xue Sheng, she is mine !


----------



## billyrichards (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone.



Domino said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> Many great minds and opinions here, dont be afraid to post.


 
I really appreciate the encouragement to post because as a novice, I have held back from replying on other threads since I joined........ Perhaps it's time to take the plunge!


----------



## Domino (May 5, 2011)

Welcome, kind words cost nothing, I know I was a little apprehensive to begin with.


----------

